# Autosleeper Stratford



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed that Autosleepers seem to have slipped this new model in under the radar?

If you look on their 'Latest Adverts' pages on their website you get http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/index.php/adverts and you get a rear lounge medium wheelbase PVC, a sort of truncated Warwick.

I just wish they'd stop perming the same old, same old layouts and do something, anything, with real storage.

SDA


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

We saw a similar one at Marquis Ipswich with one of their county names (can't remember which) but it was an end kitchen/front lounge version, but similar specs.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Auto-sleepers coachbuilts are great vans but they always look very old fashioned externaly this one included.


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

The new Stratford is not a coachbuilt, it's a medium wheelbase panel van. It's externally similar to the Symbol but a different interior.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah I think RYK and GLT have been looking at the Broadway ad that comes up on that page when you first load it.

You have to click on the lower small thumbnail ad to the right of the red index and then you get the Stratford PVC ad up with an option to download two pdf's which show the two pages of the ad full size. 

A bit conoluted but hey ho.

SDA


----------

